# read the church fathers in original greek and latin



## bpkantor (Dec 1, 2010)

Does anyone know of a website where I can do this? Thanks, --Ben


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 1, 2010)

Greek Fathers TEXTS INDEX

Latin Fathers TEXTS INDEX


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 1, 2010)

bpkantor said:


> Does anyone know of a website where I can do this? Thanks, --Ben


 
Hi, Ben. Welcome to the Puritan Board. Please fix your signature per Board rules (see the link in my signature to explain how).


----------

